# Fresh Orange juice and Fresh Beet Juice



## naturaleater (Aug 23, 2005)

I was recently told that a powerful liver detoxification can be attained by drinking a mixture of freshly juiced  oranges and freshly juiced beets.
Has anyone ever heard of this, and if so, how many oranges to how many beets?


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes! Had this in Mexico, and it was delicious. You wouldn't think it would be, but it was sweet and refreshing. I don't know the ratio, I'd just experiment, starting off at 2 parts orange to 1 part beet.


----------



## naturaleater (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks. I have already tried 2 beets to one Valencia and indeed found it delicious. But there must be a recommended proportion for what I am seeking to accomplish. Again, thank you for your response. 
[font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 24, 2005)

If you do some "google" research on liver detoxification - you're going to find more different opinions than you can shake a stick at.

Some sites say you should not mix the orange and beet juices ... they need to be seperated by 1-2 hours ... cirtus first followed by vegetable juices later. Some "experts" extole the virtues of beet juice - others say carrot juice is the way to go. Some of the research done overseas uses varities of vegetables we don't find here in America .... for example an asian carrot is not the same as the ones we find here. Some sites have brews of different fruits and vegetables - and various amounts of each.

I would ask whoever it was that told you about this if they know where they got their information - and if they know  the orange to beet ratio.


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 24, 2005)

Beets really do have some sort of cleansing effect on the digestive tract. Old wives wisdom. My Auntie Sylvia has been telling me this for years.


----------

